# Piranha-Snakehead



## Simon_Tyler (Sep 10, 2011)

It's possible Piranha Nattereri and Snakehead together?


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Nope it is not. Can't put anything with reds they will always end up food one day.


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Its been said so many times that nothing is for sure. You can try. But they will most likely kill each other.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

I would say its not a question of if they will kill each other its a question of when will they kill each other.


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

Yeah i'd have to agree that its a question of when more than a question of if. People manage to pull of things that shouldn't work all the time but that mixing 2 types of predators that I just can't imagine working. I wouldn't risk it but others may try.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

$20 on the piranha.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

if the fish are of equal size I would bet on the snakehead 1vs1 as they can be crazy fish.
Either way trying to keep these fish together will not end well


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

I'll take the snakehead!!!Crazy son of a bitches!!!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Piranha.. he will pick the snakehead apart little by little.. He can't attack when he has no fins! lol


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Snakehead will rip your piranha to shreads....


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Simon_Tyler said:


> It's possible Piranha Nattereri and Snakehead together?


No.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Frank! Nice to see ya


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

MFNRyan said:


> Frank! Nice to see ya


I'm around. Mostly reading. Am still amazed that people still do not understand the feeding mechanics of piranha. Or in this case 2 predators with razor sharp teeth.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

hastatus said:


> I'm around. Mostly reading. Am still amazed that people still do not understand the feeding mechanics of piranha. Or in this case 2 predators with razor sharp teeth.


^^


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

hastatus said:


> Frank! Nice to see ya


I'm around. Mostly reading. Am still amazed that people still do not understand the feeding mechanics of piranha. Or in this case 2 predators with razor sharp teeth.
[/quote]

They are doing it just to piss you off Frank !!!! LOL


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Red Sox Fanatic said:


> Frank! Nice to see ya


I'm around. Mostly reading. Am still amazed that people still do not understand the feeding mechanics of piranha. Or in this case 2 predators with razor sharp teeth.
[/quote]

They are doing it just to piss you off Frank !!!! LOL
[/quote]
:laugh


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

hastatus said:


> Frank! Nice to see ya


I'm around. Mostly reading.*Am still amazed that people still do not understand the feeding mechanics of piranha. Or in this case 2 predators with razor sharp teeth.*
[/quote]

Thank you


----------



## daughter snatcher (Sep 27, 2009)

1 on 1...snakehead. especially a pygo. If it was a rhom or elong..then I might change my mind


----------



## Co. Caines (Feb 14, 2011)

i personally mixed 3 different species of piranha in my overstocked 180G for a total of 8 months and going and no casualties. so like they mentioned it can be done but for how long? so if ur willing to take the risk try it. if u have a serious connection to either fish i wouldnt recommend it, if u cant handle the loss.


----------

